# Equipment Ground Connection



## jar546 (May 4, 2016)

Is this allowed?


----------



## chris kennedy (May 5, 2016)

Violation NEC 110.3(B)

Ground bar not listed for that size conductor.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 5, 2016)

nope = per what Chris Said


----------

